
Hipsters mostly look alike. There’s math to prove it - eplanit
https://www.bostonglobe.com/business/2019/03/11/hipsters-mostly-look-alike-there-math-prove/qjISEcE3G5hCUNB159hPtI/story.html
======
iamNumber4
I know this so wrong, but my friends and play a game “hipster or homeless”.
Where we attempt from pure subjective observation try to determine if the
person is down on their luck, or intentionally dressing the way they look.

There is a fine line, between the two.

Full disclosure I have been homeless, but just because I was in an unfortunate
situation, I still tried to be a presentable human being. The situation I was
in should also not take my dignity as the two were not related.

